# East Mids July TTOC Meet - Thur 11th @ 7:30pm AND 18th!!!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi All

Right, next regular meet will be Thursday 11th July, meeting at the usual place of McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28. If we meet at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

As for food? Frankie and Bennies? Or?

But also!!!

The Yorkshire lot have suggested a Yorkshire vs East Mids join meet which is the week after this one. I'm sure we can manage two Thursdays in a row 

Details here, so get your names down!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=336597

Cheers!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Really not keep on F&B over priced food imo. Anything else would sound great, if everyone wants F & B, that's cool by me.

Dave & Lynn


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What about the steakhouse in Chesterfield again?

It's possible we're doing indian the week after with the Yorkshire lot so thinking of avoiding that for this meet.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Yer that sounds great, T-Bone yum yum. Lynn likes a good steak.

It would be good to see Steve, Keith and Dan, come on lads its summer  Dan just think no jacket for a change. 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

I game for both meets mate.
It be good to see every body.

Phil. :


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

LIke wise Phil but I know you was coming after you PM all the way from Cyprus 

Add yourself to the other meet mate.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Just added my self mate so all done.

Hope your all right mate.

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We'll meet you at the Steakhouse, if that's ok?

Cheers.

Peter.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

All being well, I'll be there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> We'll meet you at the Steakhouse, if that's ok?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Peter.


Yup,  Great.

I'll book a table for 8:30pm


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

x2 for steak please!
BTW, I like steak


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

See you all tonight!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just got in,
Thanks Nick for sorting out another enjoyable night out, good turn out. 
Good company as always. Time to sleep of that steak.......ZZZzzzzz


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another great night guys

Good to see every body 

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just phoned Derby Audi and they have given me the green light to get the exhaust.

I will order it next week


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Good news dave

Glad they let you do it mate.
If you need a hand let me know

Phil


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Spaceman10 said:


> Another great night guys
> 
> Good to see every body
> 
> Phil


+1


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

What time we meeting for the meet on the Thursday also nick is it the same place.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It'll be 7:30pm still but we're meeting at the Meadowhall train station car park, not our usual place.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nem said:


> It'll be 7:30pm still but we're meeting at the Meadowhall train station car park, not our usual place.


Are we! shit i was going to normal place :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

> As part of the WhiTTe Rose group's tour of Yorkshire I am proud to announce the first official Yorks Vs Mids (or Notts if you prefer) meet, the starting point for the next meet will be the Meadowhall Train Station car park @ 7:30pm
> 
> The current plan will be to head over for a meal in Bawtry (south of Doncaster) - More details to follow
> 
> Both start and end points have easy access to M1 & A1 respectively so easy access for members from both areas.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Happy days   

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=342793


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Great looking system mate, bet you can't wait to fit it.

You still going tonight if so I see you later

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nyxx said:


> Happy days
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=342793


Nice one Dave 
When's it going on?

Say hi to the guys tonight for me & have a great one


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hi John,
it's all down to Paul, hopefully when he has fixed his RS. Shame you could not come, cya soon mate.


----------

